# BURGER KING POSSIBLE CAUSE OF DP?



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

so basically, i know leading up to dp i would eat at burger king alot.. i was wondering if this could possilby be the cause of my dp. ive talked to a few people in chat and alot of them say they eat burgers also. idk , plz let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Micah319 said:


> so basically, i know leading up to dp i would eat at burger king alot.. i was wondering if this could possilby be the cause of my dp. ive talked to a few people in chat and alot of them say they eat burgers also. idk , plz let me know what you guys think?


those...bastards.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

ya I have heard about this too.

But if u eat 3 McDonald's cheeseburgers your DP will go away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> ya I have heard about this too.
> 
> But if u eat 3 McDonald's cheeseburgers your DP will go away.


ronald mcdonald has severe dp...


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

There is an old saying..."you are what you eat" !!!

Have you ever seen those experiments people do with their McD happy meals,, they leave it out for a year, exposed to the elements, and see if any ant, mold, fungi or bacteria will lead to its natural decomposition? Well, after a year the french fries still look the same, the burger is slightly mangled....it does not follow the natural laws of food decay lol !!

In California, they are now issuing a food warning label with their food saying it contains acrylamide, a known carcinogen......the FDA really does not care if we die very slowly...but surely!

Food for Thought micah!


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

And NO, BK is not nourishing your body and mind, In case you thought it was real food...it is just making the pockets of rich men with their happy burger king hats very happy!!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I stopped eating fast food like a year ago, just bcausw of money and it's not that good or good for you. Hasn't changed my dp. I think it would be much much wider spread if that were the case........ They do say nutrition plays into mental health though, so if you always eat like that, could contribute to not feeling well. Although my eating better doesn't seem to help either....just costs more, but I'm sticking to it


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

kate_edwin said:


> I stopped eating fast food like a year ago, just bcausw of money and it's not that good or good for you. Hasn't changed my dp. I think it would be much much wider spread if that were the case........ They do say nutrition plays into mental health though, so if you always eat like that, could contribute to not feeling well. Although my eating better doesn't seem to help either....just costs more, but I'm sticking to it


We are all in the early stages of bovine spongiform encephalopathy (aka mad cow disease). ok, whatever happened to "mad cow disease?"?
Do you think it just went away? Of course not. I'm pretty sure had my 1st seizure after eating a whopper. 
The burger lobby is keeping us ill.


----------



## dextobra (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL. If this were so, most of the US population would have DP/DR. The population here and in other countries where people eat a lot of fast food are increasingly obese, kids get high blood pressure, diabetes at terrifyingly young ages.

The IoP and other statistics state that DPD occurs in about 2% of the population. It is also comorbid with other disorders.

The earliest case was written up in the late 1800s. I believe fast food joints weren't around then.

The stuff isn't good for you. I also read that the stuff doesn't rot normally!

Anyway, this just made me burst out laughing. Hadn't heard this theory before.


----------



## Surreal (Feb 13, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> We are all in the early stages of bovine spongiform encephalopathy (aka mad cow disease). ok, whatever happened to "mad cow disease?"?
> Do you think it just went away? Of course not. I'm pretty sure had my 1st seizure after eating a whopper.
> The burger lobby is keeping us ill.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2055904/Could-face-return-CJD-Experts-fear-lie-dormant-thousands.html

I'm paranoid about anything dairy-related and beef-related after reading this article.



> In the meantime, Peter and Linda are fully engaged in caring for their sick daughter. When she was diagnosed with the disease aged 18, she was within weeks of leaving home to study midwifery. In fact, her symptoms had been emerging over the previous two years.
> At first the family put her fatigue and anxiety down to teenage depression. She had fainting fits two or three times at school when she was 16, but her GP assumed she would grow out of them.
> But when Holly began losing weight and having difficulty walking, her parents realised something was wrong.
> Her condition quickly worsened, but the CJD diagnosis - based on ruling out everything else - was a dreadful shock.
> ...










I'm scared. Really scared. I'm in my teens... and... well...







. I haven't had fainting fits or seizures anything even remotely related to that, I would say I'm physically fit... haven't lost weight ever... am slightly underweight for my age, though... I have been living in China since I was 3, though, and according to this website: 


> BSE-free China is "very, very restrictive" towards beef from countries with an incidence of the disease, says Raimondo Serra, Agriculture Counsellor at the EU Commission's embassy in Beijing. Irish beef and beef products are blocked from mainland China but sell in relatively small volumes in Hong Kong: 300 tonnes in 2006 according to Bord Bia statistics.


http://www.markgodfrey.eu/publications/update%200508/FJ,%20beef,%207-07.doc.pdf
http://www.bseinfo.org/mapsofbsecases.aspx


> United Kingdom: 184561


I, for now, will go enjoy my Valentine's day and breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Micah319 said:


> so basically, i know leading up to dp i would eat at burger king alot.. i was wondering if this could possilby be the cause of my dp. ive talked to a few people in chat and alot of them say they eat burgers also. idk , plz let me know what you guys think?


As strange as it sounds, for me the connection isn't the burgers, it is the fries. Any form of Soy oil cause me neurological problems. And in the USA, it is very difficult to get away from since it is the major vegitable oil in use. Even suppliments made from soy, such as lecithin, may symptoms increase. Given that the whole nervous system needs lecithin to maintain and repair itself, this is a problem. (however, you can get lecithin from eggs)

So try skipping the fries for a month and see if it changes things...


----------

